# Error cant load Res_dll...Linksys error[MOVED]



## cofosk8er (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently have installed a Component - G USB network adapter with speedbooster. The Model number : WUSB54GSE.
Idk how to fix this error. The computer works fine except for the error which doesnt allow me to connect to the internet. The error pops up every 2 seconds after you click ok. 
It is a very annoying error and I would like to know how to get rid of it without having to access the internet cause the error stop me from connecting online. 
If you have any useful information please comment and let me know.


----------



## btmcbride (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Error cant load Res_dll...Linksys error*

Hi cofosk8er, 

Can you reply with the exact error you are getting? That way we can better assist you with this problem.


----------



## cofosk8er (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Error cant load Res_dll...Linksys error*

It pops up in a little box and says Cant load Res_dll.
Thats all it saids and it pops up continuously.


----------



## btmcbride (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Error cant load Res_dll...Linksys error*

Oh ok I see now. That just means that your adapter is trying to pull up the Res.dll file and it can not. Meaning either the file is messed up or it is not where it should be or that is it not there at all. 

One way to fix the issue would be to go here, http://www.linksysbycisco.com/CA/en/support# and download the newest drivers for your adapter. Or if it came with a disk re-install with that. However if you can I would go get the newest ones.

It doesnt sound like a hardware issue. Driver issues are easily fixed.


----------



## cofosk8er (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Error cant load Res_dll...Linksys error*

Alright I will give it a shot and see if it works. 
I appreciate the help.


----------



## btmcbride (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Error cant load Res_dll...Linksys error*

No problem. Also I could not find the model number you gave me. Might this be the one you have? http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/support/WUSB54GSC


----------



## cofosk8er (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Error cant load Res_dll...Linksys error*

Yeah it is. Thanks again. 
and another thing is my computer with the error wont let me connect online. will that be a problem to fixing the error?


----------



## btmcbride (Jul 26, 2009)

I assume you are on a work pc? You can download the drivers onto a USB drive or onto a CD and transfer them to you home pc that way if you like. As long as you can get the driver set-up file onto the effected PC and install them you will be good to go. 

Dont forget to update the post if you get the issue resolved or come into any other issues.


----------



## btmcbride (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh one more thing. Depending on the router you are using you might be able to just connect via an ethernet cable to get the files you need. I know the wireless router I use has that option.


----------



## cofosk8er (Jul 28, 2009)

So I can just download the software or drivers on to a disk or USB drive and upload it on my effected computer? 
I am on my other Home PC Im just trying to get my other one working and connected for backup purposes and also other progeams that use a lot of space.


----------



## btmcbride (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes you can download the install file and transfer it over via portable media (CD-R. DVD-R. USB Thumb Drive, ect.)

However it will have to be an install file and not the download executable. Depends on how they package the driver.


----------

